# Mixed Occupancy Egress: From Mercantile (M) to Storage (S-2) to Exit?



## ballpark05 (Sep 1, 2015)

I'll get right to it...

Mercantile (main occupancy) with Storage/Stock in the rear of the store (think grocery store).  Fully Sprinklered.  Building is classified as Mixed Use - Non-Separated according to Section 508.3 of the 2012 IBC.  I have 6 exits with one exiting directly from the storage area (S-2) that is located in the "back" of the building.  The Sales Area (M) makes up the majority of the building area with the Storage area being over the 10% requirement needed to qualify as an accessory use.

My question:

Can egress go from the sales area (M) then through the stock/storage area (S-2) and out an exit directly to a public way without having to make special accommodations for that path of egress?

In referencing NFPA 101 36.2.5.11 (2012) and IBC Section 1014.2 (2012) it would seem that all of the delineated requirements have to be met, but I was wondering if maybe I missed something regarding an inherent characteristic of non-separated, mixed-use buildings...?

Would love a second opinion...?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 1, 2015)

1014.2 Egress through intervening spaces.

Egress through intervening spaces shall comply with this section.

1. Egress from a room or space shall not pass through adjoining or intervening rooms or areas, except where such adjoining rooms or areas and the area served are accessory to one or the other, are not a Group H occupancy and provide a discernible path of egress travel to an exit.

Exception: Means of egress are not prohibited through adjoining or intervening rooms or spaces in a Group H, S or F occupancy when the adjoining or intervening rooms or spaces are the same or a lesser hazard occupancy group.

2. An exit access shall not pass through a room that can be locked to prevent egress.

3. Means of egress from dwelling units or sleeping areas shall not lead through other sleeping areas, toilet rooms or bathrooms.

4. Egress shall not pass through kitchens, storage rooms, closets or spaces used for similar purposes.

Exceptions:

*1. Means of egress are not prohibited through a kitchen area serving adjoining rooms constituting part of the same dwelling unit or sleeping unit.*

*2. Means of egress are not prohibited through stockrooms in Group M occupancies when all of the following are met:*

*2.1. The stock is of the same hazard classification as that found in the main retail area;*

*2.2. Not more than 50 percent of the exit access is through the stockroom;*

*2.3. The stockroom is not subject to locking from the egress side; and*

*2.4. There is a demarcated, minimum 44-inch-wide (1118 mm) aisle defined by full- or partial-height fixed walls or similar construction that will maintain the required width and lead directly from the retail area to the exit without obstructions.*

If the conditions are met, yes you can exit though the stock room


----------



## mark handler (Sep 1, 2015)

By the way welcome...


----------



## ICE (Sep 1, 2015)

a degree in Achitecture: $55K to $145K-----the computer that you sent the question from: $2,500-----the answer you got: Priceless


----------



## mark handler (Sep 1, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> a degree in Achitecture: $55K to $145K-----the computer that you sent the question from: $2,500-----the answer you got: Priceless


You mean the average *annual cost* for a degree in Architecture....


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2015)

Welcome welcome


----------



## north star (Sep 2, 2015)

*[ ~ & ~ ]*



ballpark05,

Also, ...Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !    

If you have enjoyed & benefitted from your visit here,

...would you also consider becoming a "paid subscription"

member [   i.e. - a Sawhorse  ].

This is a great place to come and get answers for all

of your codes & standards questions.........We even throw

in opinion, ...rhetorick, ...ranting [ see ***MASSDRIVER's***

posts  ],  ...hyperbole and some good `ol fashioned whining

once in a while.......Who doesn't like whining ?     

Thanks for your consideration !

*[ ~ & ~ ]*


----------



## cda (Sep 2, 2015)

what is the sq ft of the entire building??

What is the total occupant load??


----------



## ballpark05 (Sep 2, 2015)

Total SF: 58000

Total Occupant Load (NFPA 101): 1375


----------



## cda (Sep 2, 2015)

So has the ahj adopted NFPA 101??


----------



## cda (Sep 2, 2015)

ballpark05 said:
			
		

> Total SF: 58000Total Occupant Load (NFPA 101): 1375


Just wondering if you needed six exits


----------



## ballpark05 (Sep 2, 2015)

NFPA 101 or IBC - whichever is more stringent.


----------



## ballpark05 (Sep 2, 2015)

I am aware of the section of code you reproduced here, but I was wondering if there was some obscure interpretation of "non-separated", "mixed use", "accessory", etc... occupancy.  Basically, I've investigated this to the point of conclusion given all easily identifiable code requirements and was wondering if anyone on the forum had a different opinion.  Your reply has confirmed my conclusion on this matter thus far.  Thank you for the response.


----------



## cda (Sep 2, 2015)

existing should not matter, unless you are going through a rated wall?

But if you are exiting thorugh the store room you have to meet the provisons of IBC

Still do not understand why 101 is in play??? Unless the ahj adopted it?


----------

